
Show HN: Web Components for easily displaying data in web apps – Code and Demo - __app_dev__
https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examples/places-demo-web.htm
======
__app_dev__
Single Page App (SPA) Demo is here:

[https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/places-demo-
web.htm](https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/places-demo-web.htm)

And an animated CSS Hello World that use a rotating Earth and Moon around the
Sun:

[https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/hello-
world/en/web.htm](https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/hello-world/en/web.htm)

